# Guide bushing to make a pattern on thin stock



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

I've seen the guide bushing technique to make the router baseplate cutout on a router table build.

But what I want to do is smoothe out the process of making window cut outs in 1/8 in hardboard.

Making the frame and then the form of 3/8 in or whatever is required for your margin at edge is straightforward enough (though getting bit offset is admittedly a mystery to me - more on that below.)

If I have this thin frame material (used for speaker grilles with hand stretched fabric and magnets) what sort of surface offset can be used so as not to damage the work surface? Another bottom frame could be made but at that point it's easier to do it the ol' freehand way.

For this job I intend to use a zip tool with shopmade base for the guide and using the saber cut spin bit designed for the zip tool. So this is a non - standard bit for figuring offset. Frankly none of my measurements are highly critical. I would like to get a method of work down which speeds up this grille making process.

Finally: anyone know of picture framing with a keyhole cutout? The keyhole cutout in manufactured framing would allow me to use the chord and channel method used for putting on screens. This is another homemade grille making technique.


----------



## rwhpi1 (Feb 9, 2009)

It sounds like you need a router guide-bushing setup, but the usage of a zip tool may be a problem because of the small base plate on the tool. Try the MLCS Woodworking site (Huntingdon Valley, PA.) and visit their online store. They've got a bunch of router accessories and they even offer free phone tech service (question/answer). Maybe you could share your problem with them. They also offer a small Marvel router at a reasonable price, that may help to simplify your project. I own their guide bushing kit which works with 90% of the standard router bases out there and I use it frequently for inlays and pattern work. Also, the keyhole bit is a good possibility for your screen attachment. I have even used my bit for smaller shopmade t-track jigs. MLCS shipping is FREE to all in the USA and I have used the site many times for router accessories and other offerings. They are reasonable in price and their customer service is exceptional. This is not an ad plug, it's from experience from a 30 year+ woodworker. Good Luck!!!

R.W. Hicks (NY)


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. 

I have a bargain keyhole bit that I have yet to make a test cut with. Before actually owning the tool I saw Bill Hylton's book which shows a t-track circle jig. This always intrigued me. For the zip tool I made a base about the size of it's router attachment-- narrower than a 6 inch scratch built for a standard router but wider than what is in many palm sized units like the Colt.

Because the stock is thin I figured a lighter tool would be easier to control.

I have the cord used to make the screen-like framed grille and have made several of these. But I do not know if there are more than one size of keyhole bits (?)

The frames I make are mostly small and because they have to be light they are also somewhat delicate. The same procedure using the roller tool is used to make these things as a regular screen door using hardware store track and corner joiners.


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

*router tool*

I am always referencing the router tool I have that is like a zip tool only independently sold.

Well I found it under a different name than which it is sold at the local Menards (US.)

Marvel 40 3-in1 Router Kit

They show the price for the kit to be $90.00

Mine was $20 or $30 on sale. It came with all the pieces shown. I used the router base attachment to make the template for the guide bearings. At $90 it's pretty high but they always have them at Menards.

I show it here for reference so the reader can see what I'm talking about. It was impossible to find pictures til now.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi loninappleton


I will agree it's a great little router, just a note you can screw on a PC base plate to make it quick and easy to use the brass guides ,I also use it in my router table 


=====



loninappleton said:


> I am always referencing the router tool I have that is like a zip tool only independently sold.
> 
> Well I found it under a different name than which it is sold at the local Menards (US.)
> 
> ...


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

@bobj3

I like the table shot you have above.

I have full size Craftsman now and have a make- do table setup for it-- no standard 9x6 drop in router base. The unit is screwed to a removable leaf in the middle of three that makes up the table top.

So are the details of your table and fence drawn in schematic? If I mounted the 
small one in a table, I would want to be able to use saber spin cutting bits to cut thin light stock. Have you had any experience with that to make square cuts on a table? Up til now for those light stock cuts I have used a straight edge and the router base attachment. Only lately have I gotten a few router bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Here's a link to the small router table, it's just a box on it's side so to speak.
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html

By the way you can use a Milescraft base plate on your Craftsman router and do it the same way, just like using the Porter Cable base plate on the 
Menards router, no one said it had to be rectangular and the fact it's better way to go , you can pop it out easy and use it in many other ways..you just need a small lip to support it in the router table..most of the Milescraft base plates are 7" in diam.just the right size for the Craftsman.
Plus it makes very easy to switch out the bits 

By the way they make many,many key hole bits from 1/4" wide to 3/4" wide..most are made to plunge right in..

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

http://www.holbren.com/search.php?mode=search&page=1

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_keyhl.html
=======


loninappleton said:


> @bobj3
> 
> I like the table shot you have above.
> 
> ...


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

I will save this and look at it closely. I see why I made mine hang under the table and attached
at the top rather than through the table: The Bosch shown has no handles. I have not removed the handles from the assembly of the Craftsman. There's a hole in the worktable that accommodates getting the handles through. It is taken on and off just about every other operation.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No need to remove the handles, note how the plate just slides in the hole in the link below 

Veritas® Base Plate/Table Insert - Lee Valley Tools

http://www.leevalley.com/US/shopping/Instructions.aspx?p=40702

==========



loninappleton said:


> I will save this and look at it closely. I see why I made mine hang under the table and attached
> at the top rather than through the table: The Bosch shown has no handles. I have not removed the handles from the assembly of the Craftsman. There's a hole in the worktable that accommodates getting the handles through. It is taken on and off just about every other operation.


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

there are *so many* things I don't have.

:sad:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd like to +1 BJ's link on the Veritas plate/table insert. I added one to my old 15A Ryobi RE600 plunge router about 6 months ago and love it. I've made a second cutout on the top of my RT, aligned so it can share the Incra fence with my Jessem/PC setup. The Incra needs the large table to permit the deep cuts; I'm just using the generally wasted space for the rare occasion I don't want to mess with one bit setup to make another table cut. The 9" diameter is a nice size for hand-use too.. a bit larger than the typical 7" or so, but not huge. Oh yes, it also takes the large (1-1/2"OD) Veritas guide bushings. I really like the convenient 1/2" offset when using a 1/2" (my favorite) bit. 

For the $40 purchase price you get the centering setup and their really easy system for marking the template for drilling. They even offer you a free replacement plate if you goober up the first one. You won't need to take them up on it, but it's great peace of mind if you want to start down the path of the "make it yourself" attitude you hear others talk of here, but feel leery. Very useful product and good confidence-builder!


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

I am not really at the point of doing advanced work but the modification for the 3 in One palm router sized tool is definitely worth doing. With the removable leaf I use I can make more inserts.

As to the confidence building factor, I got the zip tool like the one at MLCS because it had so many attachments and the circle cutting I had to do was pretty lightweight stuff for audio speakers of small dimension. An 3 in 1 tool is good to start with to get familiar with the work: speed of the tool, how to handle etc. I was interested to see that the 3 in 1 has the same chuck system as my first real router, the Craftsman, and so was less intimidated by it.

I have used this tool in place of a jig saw too. I never thought jig saws could cut straight very well. Jig saws are used for circle cutting and have some flimsy attachments for circles.

I wondered what combination of bases could be used with the 3 In One tool to use the Jasper Jig system?

Jasper Model 400 Circle Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Other recommendations for circle cutting?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

" I wondered what combination of bases could be used with the 3 In One tool to use the Jasper Jig system? "

I own the Jasper 400. If the 3-in-1 tool supports screw-on bases the 400 can be drilled to work with it. The 400 comes with a centering jig. You mount the 1/4" shaft in your collet, alignh it with the centering jig, and mark your holes. Drill and countersink the base and mount it to the 3-in-1. The 400, being designed to cut circles to 1" diameter, has a very small center hole which gives you lots of plastic on which to mount the router.

The one downside (for me) of the 400 is the small circles make it too tight to use 1/2" bits (my personal preference for such work).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Just one more way, pickup some plastic templates and just stick them to the stock, then once you have a router base that will take on the brass guides you can route out all the holes you want to use..  just by switching out the guides and bits..

Circle/Grommet Templates - Rockler Woodworking Tools
MLCS Router Accessories Page 2
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: BOSCH PR009 Round Subbase Template Guide For Colt Palm Router: Home…
Amazon.com: Timely Template 132t 1/4 Furniture: Home Improvement



=======


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

I am back and finally found which thread had the link to the base plate setup for the 
3 in 1.

It shows a standard base plate blank with the Marvel tool attached as I had suspected.
I can make some base blanks. But I wondered how those itty bitty screws hold up
under the vibration of a table setup.

In my base making for the Marvel I went and got some other lengths of that screw
for a scratch made guide bushing base plate. I made that one using the supplied small base for the Marvel as the pattern.


----------



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

to figure the offset of an unknown bit-to-bushing setup clamp a straightedge to a piece of scrap and make a test cut. then rip a strip of wood to just that width and use it to position your template.


----------

